# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA March 11th - Sunday - Springers for Spring



## Eric (Mar 5, 2018)

*




Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA March 11th - Sunday

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Mar 11th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: In honor of Springing the clocks forward for spring...  ride your springers.  Bring any bike with a springer suspension to say goodbye to winter and spring ahead into spring.*



*

*


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sweet 
 Just an FYI; that day is also Hippie Mike‘s birthday and we will be riding up. 
 I will let him know the Springer theme.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 5, 2018)

That means only one thing. It's Dial Your Ride Time baby


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2018)

If we make it, the only springer I have is the SamSco. The lil lady has a few to choose from.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 5, 2018)

Might b a raining folks


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 5, 2018)

Oooooboy.   Yes  the question is if it is raining like they say it's going to be is the ride still going down like James Brown please let me know before I go


----------



## the2finger (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey Hoarder there's so much grease on your bikes the rail will just roll off


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 5, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Hey Hoarder there's so much grease on your bikes the rail will just roll off



 Yeah you know me brother everything just rolls off for me


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2018)

Between the possibility of rain & a car project I need to get back on, it looks like we'll be there next month. Have a great ride!


----------



## the2finger (Mar 6, 2018)

At my age when I get moist I mold


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2018)

the2finger said:


> At my age when I get moist I mold



 !, nobody wants to see that!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 6, 2018)

the2finger said:


> At my age when I get moist I mold



 I hope it's not black mold


----------



## Eric (Mar 7, 2018)

ok it looks lik the rain is coming Saturday and maybe a small chance early sunday.  The ride is on - rain or shine.  In almost 3 years of doing the orange ride...  we have never been rained out.  We are not starting now.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 7, 2018)

I'll put my mold on hold, we will be there


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 7, 2018)

Make sure  you're all spring your clocks forward Spring forward fall back I don't want any excuses because the time changed ha ha ha ha PS what  does hippie Mike want for his birthday and on he can't have one of my bicycles but I would let them ride one


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Hoppmann (Mar 9, 2018)

Unfortunately Aimee and I won’t make it Eric, Vegas Baby, 
Your neighbor,
Barry


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 10, 2018)

So is the ride still on?


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> So is the ride still on?  Eddie Bravo
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh Yeah!
Anyone that wants to ride; dress appropriate.
Ride a *Springer *bike if you have one.
Say Happy Birthday to Hippie Mike today!
Let's Ride.


 
Hey @Goatroper bring this Springer Ride if you're riding with us today.....please.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 11, 2018)

Already in the OC on our way see y'all there


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 11, 2018)

Already in the OC on our way see y'all there


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 11, 2018)

Great weather and just the right amount of riders with great bikes 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HIPPIE MIKE 



































The Birthday man, the legendary Hippie Mike!!!









Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 19*01 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 12, 2018)

19*01 said:


> View attachment 768975 View attachment 768976 View attachment 768977 View attachment 768978 View attachment 768979



Man whoever that guy is in the green shirt  sure  looks fat i'm surprise that guy can even ride a bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Man whoever that guy is in the green shirt  sure  looks fat i'm surprise that guy can even ride a bike


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 12, 2018)

@HANDLE BAR HORDER it’s an Optical illusion camera 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 12, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> @HANDLE BAR HORDER it’s an Optical illusion camera
> 
> 
> Eddie Bravo
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man I guess so I need to go on more bike rides more often


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2018)

It was good to get a little bit of weather on the Orange Ride but only took one picture, put a basket on my 36 Western Flyer dbl bar roadster and took the dog


----------

